# bala shark help



## agloc33 (Apr 3, 2013)

My bala sharks have recently been added to my new 40 gallon tank yesterday. It is not cycled but I have been monitoring ph and ammonia, nitrate, and nitrite levels. They are all good. The tank is at 78 degrees. But my balas seem to be very twitchy and are constantly opening and closing mouths. They also like to stay in one corner of the tank. They are not going to the top for air. What could be wrong with them? I have 2 balas and 1 plecostomus in the tank. The plecostomus is doing fine.


----------



## fish keeper 2013 (Mar 8, 2013)

If you added them so recently they are probally just stressed from the move and still ajusting to their enviroment. As for going to the top for air, I did not know that Bala sharks have the labyrinth organ and breathed at the top... Generally if you see fish without the labyrinth organ gasping for air at the top your oxygen levels are low.

Also, please be more specific on the nitrogen levels (ammonia, nitrite, nitrate), As in the exact ppm ammounts. The definition of "good" be different for different people. 

Did you QT them beforehand?
Did you acclimate them? How? (Drip or float)

Oh yeah, Welcome to the Forum!!


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

agloc33 said:


> My bala sharks have recently been added to my new 40 gallon tank yesterday. It is not cycled but I have been monitoring ph and ammonia, nitrate, and nitrite levels. They are all good. The tank is at 78 degrees. But my balas seem to be very twitchy and are constantly opening and closing mouths. They also like to stay in one corner of the tank. They are not going to the top for air. What could be wrong with them? I have 2 balas and 1 plecostomus in the tank. The plecostomus is doing fine.


Welcome to the forum!

Ammonia and nitrite levels need to be zero to be considered good, if your tank is not cycled do you have lots of plants? Nitrates should be below 20ppm

What are the pH, GH of the water?

Jeff.


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

Also, hate to be the bearer of bad news, but Balas really need a 6ft tank minimum, with I believe a school of 5 at least. :/ 

The gasping in the corner sounds like stress to me, you could try leaving your lights off for a day, that usually helps with new fish.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes, these fish will (or should) attain from 14 to 16 inches, plus they need a group and 5 is considered minimum [no idea how many you have]. You can read more in our profile, click the shaded name Bala Shark.

And the numbers for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate are essential as someone mentioned. If ammonia or nitrite are above zedro, do a partial water change (half the tank) daily until they are zero.

Byron.


----------

